# Tenant laws in Spain



## Musicalsfan (May 28, 2021)

Hi All 

I am thinking of moving to France or Spain buy a house convert it to appartments & rent them out to long term tenants. If I go to Spain I would move to the south houses seem cheaper maybe Antequerra. Tenant laws in France are very pro tenant e.g. Tenants can't be evicted during winter even if they don't pay thd rent. Tenants over 60 or 65yrs can't be evicted even though they can't pay the rent. Are rental laws as pro tenant in Spain??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Musicalsfan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am thinking of moving to France or Spain buy a house convert it to appartments & rent them out to long term tenants. If I go to Spain I would move to the south houses seem cheaper maybe Antequerra. Tenant laws in France are very pro tenant e.g. Tenants can't be evicted during winter even if they don't pay thd rent. Tenants over 60 or 65yrs can't be evicted even though they can't pay the rent. Are rental laws as pro tenant in Spain??


Yes, they are very pro-tenant.

Pensioners have priority and it is extremely hard to get people out even when they break the contract.

Look up "low of horizontal divide" as that is what is needed to convert a house to flate - each needs it's own cadastral registration, their own utility supply etc.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Musicalsfan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am thinking of moving to France or Spain buy a house convert it to appartments & rent them out to long term tenants. If I go to Spain I would move to the south houses seem cheaper maybe Antequerra. Tenant laws in France are very pro tenant e.g. Tenants can't be evicted during winter even if they don't pay thd rent. Tenants over 60 or 65yrs can't be evicted even though they can't pay the rent. Are rental laws as pro tenant in Spain??


The search phrase you need on Google or your preferred engine is "spain lau". Will tell you everything and more. Check you're aware of 2019 updates.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Tenants can be and are evicted in Spain. Even during the Covid State of Alarm, when there was supposedly an embargo on evictions, people were put on the street because they couldn't pay the rent (no housing benefit here of course) or for some other violation of the contract. It often takes a court order and can take a few months, but the law isn't particularly tenant-friendly.

It's not so easy for owners who evict tenants because they want to sell the property, but that's how it should be. A financial inducement is usually offered.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Tenants can be and are evicted in Spain. Even during the Covid State of Alarm, when there was supposedly an embargo on evictions, people were put on the street because they couldn't pay the rent (no housing benefit here of course) or for some other violation of the contract. It often takes a court order and can take a few months, but the law isn't particularly tenant-friendly.
> 
> It's not so easy for owners who evict tenants because they want to sell the property, but that's how it should be. A financial inducement is usually offered.


I have to disagree - as a landlord I would say the law is very pro-tenant.

I have had such big problems with tenants who refuse to pay, refuse to pay utilities etc. Then, eventually, they have left owing thousands and there's nothing I can do about it. And that's if they leave. In this area, it takes years to get before a judge


----------

